# iCatCare and Cat Group Conferences 2016



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

This year's iCatCare conference is on Saturday 15th October, and is followed on Sunday 16th October by the Cat Group's biennial conference.

Both are in central Birmingham at the Burlington Hotel, which is literally right outside New Street station.

Last year the conference clashed with the Supreme at the NEC. This year there is no clash (the Supreme is the following weekend, 22nd October) but I'm sure two weekends in Birmingham would be too much anyway for some who were keen to attend both (unless you live close by).

The cost of each conference is £80 per person (or £120 for both days).

Subjects to be covered at the iCatCare conference include feline pain recognition and behaviour. At the Cat Group conference they'll be discussing decision making for elderly cats in rescue, microchipping and gathering information about rehomed cats.

More info here:

http://icatcare.org/icatcare-conference

http://icatcare.org/cat-group-conference


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks for the info @Ceiling Kitty. Some very interesting topics I see. I am hoping I will be able to get to at least one of the days this year, the Sunday (Cat Group Care) especially appeals to me.


----------



## allison cameron (May 19, 2016)

Thank you very much .... it wa really


----------



## rulesofbio (May 23, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------

